# SAFETY & SECURITY of Wireless Networking



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2012)

To all forum Friends and particularly to our Friend whitestar_999...

I have already successfully configured and running a wireless network through BSNL Dataone Broadband Unlimited Home Combo 900ULD Plan.

My Modem is: *D-Link DSL 2520U ADSL2+ modem/router*
Wireless Router is: *TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps*

The network SSID is in broadcast mode so everybody within the wireless vicinty/range could see it.I have provided a strong password based on alphanumeric chars. and special chars. whose length is within 10~20 characters range,under the WPA/WPA-2 PSK protocol.

Query is,can anyone with wi-fi cracker software intrude into my wireless network or snoop inside?
I have no concern over cost since it is unlimited,but bandwidth depletion is a serious problem for me.

How to protect,wireless network from intruders?

Is the above mentioned system protocol O.K.?

Please answer...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2012)

is it wpa or wpa2?if it is wpa2 then anything above 10 character length password can not be broken by resources available to normal persons(aka not cia,mi6 etc).


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Use MAC filtering which will avoid unwanted intrusion into the network.


----------



## Techguy (Dec 19, 2012)

Even If you have WPA2 security, anybody can still hack your wifi in around 4hrs.

All you need is a PC with Backtrack 5 (Linux) ; Reaver and a Wifi Card..... It works by not hacking the WPA2 protocol, but the WPS password which is very easy to hack...

Turn of WPS for better security


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2012)

how to turn off WPS on tp-link(if it is there):
How to avoid brute force attack on WPS? - Welcome to TP-LINK
i thought wps vulnerability is fixed by now in recent firmware upgrades but doesn't seems to be the case.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2012)

In my TP-Link TL-WR740N wireless router,it has QSS which is *Enabled*.

Then according to whitestar & @Techguy,I have to disable it.

Hope that will solve my problem to a great extent.
But when I connect the network through wi-fi mode on Tablets(I have :  *VeeDee E-10* + *IBerry AUXUS AX01*),then in the wi-fi section it shows WPS disabled(In Tablets).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2012)

i think wps setting is present in both router & wifi devices like tablets & in your case disabled by default.still you have to disable it in router too.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2012)

^^Friend,disabled in my Router too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2012)

then no worries  enjoy your secured wifi & btw just so you know forget about wps cracking but here in India where many people don't even use wep(weakest) password for wifi i seriously doubt anyone would even bother to crack wps(even terrorists in mumbai terror email case used an unsecured wifi coming from the 3rd/4th floor of a residential building).


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 19, 2012)

This terrorist thing is what worries me the most. Nothing else.

Go for the best level of protection possible and hope that nobody cracks it.

-------------

My Nokia E6 has a very flaky WPA2 connection and stable WPA. But I have decided to live with it for the sake of security.


----------

